# Horrible Blisters :/



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes, take a rubber mallet or anything like that, and pound the back of the heels down where it's rubbing you. Pound the leather down from the inside of the boot, could be awkward but it smooths out & flatten the irritating areas. As for your blisters now, OUCH!!!! Sorry, they just gotta heal for you.


----------



## DraftXDressage (Aug 29, 2011)

Get a box of Band Aid Blister Cushions: Buy Band-Aid Advanced Healing Blister, Cushions & More | drugstore.com

They work amazingly well, and significantly better than any of the other brands or generics I have tried. You stick them directly to the blister, even if they have opened (I know, I was skeptical too, but it doesn't hurt at all), and the pad stays on for about 3 days through everything you can throw at it - showering, working out, etc. They are seriously lifesavers.


----------

